# New to me Craftsman Dust Collector



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought this Craftsman Dust Collector and Performax 10-20 sander used. Both pieces seem to be in good condition. Notice the lower bag is taller than the space in the metal frame. The manual shows it as such. Is it because the needed surface area on the bag to operate properly? Seems to work well. Can a bag like this be laundered?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*That doesn't look right*

Is the bag full? 
It looks like it's the wrong size bag to me..:blink:


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

The bag is empty.


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Looks like 2 filter bags to me. Is it the same size as the top bag?


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

The bags can be laundered.....but your lungs will thank you if you were to add a filter on the top and use a plastic bag on the bottom.


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

Ttharp said:


> Looks like 2 filter bags to me. Is it the same size as the top bag?


The bottom bag is longer than the top bag.


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

ryan50hrl said:


> The bags can be laundered.....but your lungs will thank you if you were to add a filter on the top and use a plastic bag on the bottom.


If I use a plastic bag on the bottom, will that not force more air out the top bag? Is that a bad thing?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nope*

That's how it works. The top bag is a filter, the bottom bag is a collector. All the air goes out the top bag and the dust and chips settle out in the bottom. That's why there are cannister filters on the better dust collectors, they allow more air to flow because of the increased surface area of the pleated filter. 

Here's a search on dust collection that you will learn a lot from:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/search.php?searchid=1564255

Here a thread I started:
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f2/dust-collection-basics-14733/


I use a cardboard drum in my shop. I made an adaptor for the metal ring to seal on the rim of the drum and hold it in place with bungie cord. It works great, but since I can't see how full it is, I have to check it after about 1 week of use. I'll put a clear window in it someday. Wood dust is heavy so, be prepared if your drum or bag gets too full. I keep a spare drum around so I can swap them out.


----------



## Gary Gill (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

woodnthings.......any chance for a few close up pics of the fitting that attaches your DC plumbing to the blower? that one fitting looks really interesting. what is it and where did you get it?

also, any details on what was used and how it was fabricated to create that fiber drum adapter ring wold be really appreciated


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*It's made from 2 TSC feeding pans*

Tractor Supply Corp. Tuff Stuff Products, item No. 102 , 7 Gal feeding pan. http://www.tractorsupply.com/en/store/tuff-stuff-products-heavy-duty-feed-pan-7-gal

You saw the rim off 2" down from the top, invert one over the other and using electrical tape secure them together.

Then you place a 1/2" x 3/4" foam weatherstrip under the rim on which the metal edges of the drum and ring will rest.


----------



## toolguy1000 (Oct 4, 2012)

neat. thanks for the info.


----------

